# Güle güle kullan / kullanın



## Sergin

What does this sentence mean?
How to use it?

Teşekkür ederim


----------



## ukuca

We use this sentence after giving someone presents, complimentary things, etc. It means "I hope this brings you joy" / "Use this in good days".


----------



## aslan

Sergin said:


> What does this sentence mean?
> How to use it?
> 
> Teşekkür ederim


I agree with ukuca, In addition, It is quite common to use the expression, when somebody buy, get, start to use something as well. For instance

-- Hey, I like your hat, is this new
-- Yeah I bought it at a discount/ My brother gave it to me/ No, I found it  at home, I don t know whose hat this is actually...
--Güle güle kullan


----------



## Volcano

*To use the thing that you bought/got/had,in happy days,without any problem etc...*


----------



## Sergin

generally speaking, it is used when you get a new staff, no matter how you get it, others will say to you this sentence to explain their happy for your getting this thing?


----------



## Volcano

_*Yes we say..*_


----------



## ateaofimdomar

As said before, it is used to wish you well for new things you get. The literal meaning is "Use it (kullan) laughing (güle güle)", i.e. use it and be happy when doing so.


----------



## Sergin

Teşekkür ederim


----------

